# New to IVF. Help!



## Lou55 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi! I’m new on here and I’m just posting as I’m starting IVF soon for the first time and wondering if you have any advice or tips or anything that can help me?  I conceived naturally with my first child and I’m struggling with secondary infertility and I’m feeling nervous about IVF. Have any of you been doing a IVF diet, any tips on what to eat and what to avoid would be great!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello! Welcome to FF 

There is loads of links to advice, tips and Information on the Useful Information sticky post in main IVF section here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.0

I found "it starts with an egg" by Rebecca Fett a brilliant book for advice about what supplements/lifestyle changes are scientifically supported. I credit the book and following the advice in it in enabling me to have my son.

Once you get a rough start date check out the Cycle Buddies threads: they are really active and it's where people chat who are having treatment around the same time.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Lou55 (Jul 9, 2018)

That’s great thank you!!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Good luck with your cyckling, stay positive and believe that your dreams come true


----------



## Lou55 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you!!! x


----------

